# Vape King - Website Maintenance



## Stroodlepuff (14/4/16)

Please note we are doing some urgent maintenance on our website. The site will be down for a few hours from 11:30am and will be back at around 16:00.

Please ensure all orders are in before this time to ensure speedy delivery!

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

